# 2010 Montreal Guitar Show - first official slide show!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Click here to see a slide show of Luthiers tables part of the 2010 Montreal Guitar Show...

enjoy


2010 Montreal Guitar Show-Salon de Guitare de Montréal album 1


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for the link.

Very nice to see folks like our very own Josh House there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting those--some gorgeous guitars, and some oddballs as well--several there I'd like to take for a testdrive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank You very much for posting this.

I now have a return of extreme GAS for a jazz box...just when I thought I had "passed" that........LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

That does it, I'm never missing one of these shows *ever* again. Just amazing!


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Montreal has quickly gained the reputation of being the top show in North America. I haven't traveled to any of the big shows in the US, but while talking with builders in Montreal who have they all said that Montreal is the nicest venue and show. It was a lot of fun being there this year and I look forward to going back again in 2011.

Josh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some damn nice guitars at this years show. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Droolworthy! Thanks for posting.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent pictures - thanks for putting these up. Hope to be there next year.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow! Just wow!


----------

